# least venomos snake



## beardieman (Jan 2, 2008)

hi peep 
going to ask a stupid question :lol2:

whats the least venomous snake 
one that wont kill you if it bit


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hognose!! Pahahahahaha


----------



## beardieman (Jan 2, 2008)

i mean one that needs a dwa license :lol2:


----------



## ZeusCorn (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you have a DWA license?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

something in the Trimeresurus genus perhaps


----------



## beardieman (Jan 2, 2008)

i dont have one yet 
ive kept differnt types of snakes and im looking to get a dwa license 
i dont want to jump from a non venomus to one that will kill me in one bite i wanna take my time and move up slow 
i would love to own a cobra sometime 
thanks for advice


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

All Venomous snakes are Dangerous...

When people say first venomous snake, people usually say Copperheads...

They have caused deaths...

When you think about it, most front fanged venomous snakes have caused death or seriious injury... Thats why there on DWAL


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Bah jump right ahead to a black mamba :lol2:

( please dont take this serious!!!! They can and WILL kill! )


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you had any experience with fast, aggressive snakes that are not vemomous? if not then that is the best place to start.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Best thing to do, is start with Rear Fanged..

Like

Hognoses...False Water Cobras... Boigas

etc


Then for for ya DWA


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

All DWA snakes are on there for a reason. They have either caused fatalities or are capable of serious localised or systemic reactions. The very fact you're looking for one that won't do any damage if it bites suggests that you are expecting to get nailed, not a good mindset for venomous snakes. As Si suggested, a few of the Trimeresurus/Cryptelytrops species have no recorded fatalities, but there's a very good chance of losing fingers/thunmbs from necrosis following a bite. Buy yourself a decent sized Boiga dendrophila and let it chew on your hand for a bit, that'll show you what a non-DWA snake can do to you, then think if you want to have worse happen. I've experienced this first hand and would not recommend the experience. If you do a search, you'll find pictures of the bite, and this from a non DWA, rear-fanged snake. As a starter hot I would suggest one that's always arsey, not one that is docile one minute and trying to take your face off the next.
In terms of venom strength, it doesn't really matter what snake you get as you shouldn't ever, sheer crappy luck notwithstanding, get bitten. However, some snakes are fast, agile and bitey and as such do not make good starter snakes. 
Get some mentoring, find someone near you, or, if your that keen, travel and get on a "hots" handling program, you just might find that you don't want to keep them after all.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest that Vipera ursinii, the Meadow Viper from southeastern Europe is the least dangerous DWA snake. This is a tiny viper which feeds on insects/inverts. However, its fangs are so small it may as well not have any, with a venom so weak it is barely effective against the bugs it eats.
Unfortunately, as a member of the Vipera genus, a DWA is needed to keep them.
Without doubt, the least venomous DWA snake.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Best thing to do, is start with Rear Fanged..
> 
> Like
> 
> ...



No....Get a mentor...:lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> No....Get a mentor...:lol2:


ofcourse, my bad

:bash:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> I would suggest that Vipera ursinii, the Meadow Viper from southeastern Europe is the least dangerous DWA snake. This is a tiny viper which feeds on insects/inverts. However, its fangs are so small it may as well not have any, with a venom so weak it is barely effective against the bugs it eats.
> Unfortunately, as a member of the Vipera genus, a DWA is needed to keep them.
> Without doubt, the least venomous DWA snake.


From what I've been told this species are difficult in captivity and well protected.... not a good choice in my opinion (not that my opinion is worth anything..)

As for envenomating bites the problem is everyone reacts to venom in a different way!

The way I react to say a Viper bite is likely to be different to the way you react if bittten, more venom, less venom, your body condition, the snakes body condition and so on.

I've spoken to people who say an adder bite is like a bee sting!!!!!

However the bee would have to be the size of a Crow in my view...

5 days in Hospital!!!! :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Mamba all the way lol :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

jacko19 said:


> Black Mamba all the way lol :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Putting yourself in the running for a Darwin award then?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Cant anyone get on here and ask a simple question without being screamed at to 'get some experience', 'why do you want a venomous snake?', 'what experience do you have???'. This guy might have no intention of keeping venomous, its a pretty simple question, he may just be curious as to what species is least venomous. He doesnt have to have a DWA license to ask a question about venomous snakes.
I'd probably suggest that Rhabdophis subminatus, the red-necked keelback, may pose the least threat to humans.

EDIT- Just read through the post, realised he does want DWA, my bad! Sorry guys.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> From what I've been told this species are difficult in captivity and well protected.... not a good choice in my opinion (not that my opinion is worth anything..)
> 
> As for envenomating bites the problem is everyone reacts to venom in a different way!
> 
> ...


 Original question was which DWA would be the most harmless. I would firmly stand by V. ursinii. Have a look at Tony Phelps' "Poisonous Snakes" book, which wouls support this.



> I'd probably suggest that Rhabdophis subminatus, the red-necked keelback, may pose the least threat to humans.


Sorry, no, this species has caused human fatalities, alo.ng with the yamakagshi/tiger snake (Rhabdophis tigrinus)


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Sorry, no, this species has caused human fatalities, alo.ng with the yamakagshi/tiger snake (Rhabdophis tigrinus)


R.tigrinus has caused fatalities, but please find me on recorded fatality caused by Rhabdophis subminiatus. There have been cases where severe bites have been recorded, hence the reason they are on the DWA license, but i am suggesting that they are one of the snakes listed that i beleive to pose the least threat to keepers, because, being a small rear-fanged snake, they would struggle to get a fatal dose of venom into you.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Ian, Ive just realised we might be discussing two different points here, your talking about a snake with a weak venom that would rate extremely low on the LD50 chart, but also has a highly evolved venom delivery system so is still likely to evenomate with a bite, increasing the chances of having complications with the bite. Thus answering the question 'which DWA snake has the weakest venom'. Im talking about a snake with a significantly toxin venom, but with such a poor delivery system that a fatal bite would be highly unlikely, thus answering the question 'which snake is unlikely to kill you if it bites you'. Obviously this is only a matter of opinion. The question is hard to answer, its a bit like asking which sports bike is less likely to kill, all the snakes are on DWA for a reason, because they pose a threat to keepers.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

If you expect to get bitten then maybe keeping venomous is not a wise decision at the moment. If you keep venomous then you want to aim to never get bitten.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> R.tigrinus has caused fatalities, but please find me on recorded fatality caused by Rhabdophis subminiatus. There have been cases where severe bites have been recorded, hence the reason they are on the DWA license, but i am suggesting that they are one of the snakes listed that i beleive to pose the least threat to keepers, because, being a small rear-fanged snake, they would struggle to get a fatal dose of venom into you.


I have read 2 conflicitng accounts, one which states subminiatus has caused a fatal bite, the other that it was tigrinus. I am happy to be corrected. An interesting observation was made by a friend who had a pair of ********. One bit the other, which died within minutes. Most venomous species, as far as I knew, are generally immune to their own venom, which would suggest that the red neck is somewhat potent. As an aside, mangroves have caused severe bites, and at upto 7', more than capable of engaging the fangs, which are situated under the eye, yet have been removed from the DWA, but ******** are still on the list.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> Ian, Ive just realised we might be discussing two different points here, your talking about a snake with a weak venom that would rate extremely low on the LD50 chart, but also has a highly evolved venom delivery system so is still likely to evenomate with a bite, increasing the chances of having complications with the bite. Thus answering the question 'which DWA snake has the weakest venom'. Im talking about a snake with a significantly toxin venom, but with such a poor delivery system that a fatal bite would be highly unlikely, thus answering the question 'which snake is unlikely to kill you if it bites you'. Obviously this is only a matter of opinion. The question is hard to answer, its a bit like asking which sports bike is less likely to kill, all the snakes are on DWA for a reason, because they pose a threat to keepers.


Don't think we are taling about 2 different things. The question "which DWA snake has the weakest venom" is quite clear, and different to a poor or effective delivery system. I am happy to be corrected, as always, however, I would suggest that V. ursinii is the animal you are looking at.

The venom is barely effective on a grasshopper, let alone a mouse, which is the measure for the LD50 scale.

I think this does answer the question which DWA snake has the weakest venom. Effective delivery systems are totally different.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

A quote from the guys first post



beardieman said:


> whats the least venomous snake
> one that wont kill you if it bit


You answered 'whats the least venomous'
I answered 'one that wont kill you if it bit', obviously i interpreted this to mean LEAST likely to kill.
I still feel this will come down to a matter of opinion.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

to me this whole argument is benial, interestingly i watched a programme which stated the animal which kills more people using venom was the honey bee, after chatting with tigersnake, this could easily be interpreted this way, the fact that a reptile or other animal has venom is the fact that should be concentrated on, every reaction from a person is different, every bite is different even though the venom works in a certain way and all can have serious consequences,


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Im not suggesting that any of the snakes being discussed are harmless, like you stated, complications can occur from any animal that has venom, especially if an allergic reaction takes place. I can see how this kind of diccussion might give the wrong impression to would-be DWA keepers, might be best to end it here.


----------



## Paul Latus (Aug 22, 2008)

*Don't mess with ********!*



ian14 said:


> I have read 2 conflicitng accounts, one which states subminiatus has caused a fatal bite, the other that it was tigrinus. I am happy to be corrected. An interesting observation was made by a friend who had a pair of ********. One bit the other, which died within minutes. Most venomous species, as far as I knew, are generally immune to their own venom, which would suggest that the red neck is somewhat potent. As an aside, mangroves have caused severe bites, and at upto 7', more than capable of engaging the fangs, which are situated under the eye, yet have been removed from the DWA, but ******** are still on the list.


The red neck can nail you very effectively if it gets you on the finger, where it's fangs can easily penetrate.Also its venom is powerful.mouse Ld 50 is 1.29 (king cobra, 1.30, banded krait, 1.28) 
According to the late Joe Slowinsky it has caused one fatality in the U.S plus several close calls. I myself spent 9 days in ICU after getting bit and not removing the 'harmless garter snake' quickly enough.In my experience it is also a little unpredictable in terms of temprement so this makes it a high risk item for snake fans who like to get close to their pets.


----------

